# Greeting From South East QLD



## Alucard (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I recently got a Dragon Kayak 2.8m for an early birthday present.
I have never been kayak fishing but I am looking forward to it, as Land based fishing doesn't have the same feel anymore.

I look forward to seeing you on the water

Happy fishing and tight lines

Anthony


----------



## teckee7 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi mate

Let me know how you go with the yak - like how it handles. I wonder if you can stand in it and fish. I am looking for a yak myself and still reading up on what is out there. Looking at the ones you can stand like Jackson Coosa, Malibu Stealth 10-14 and Feelfree Lure 11.5 - I just want to make sure I get the right one. But the Dragons seems to be pretty good and value for money on what you get for your bucks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Alucard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got a Dragon Kayak 2.8m for an early birthday present.
> I have never been kayak fishing but I am looking forward to it, as Land based fishing doesn't have the same feel anymore.
> ...


Anthony 
I doubt you'll be able to stand in a 2.8 metre kayak. Why would you want to? I will respond with a fuller explanation later.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Anthony

welcome to AKFF


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anthony,
I fish Wellington Point and Coochie Mudloo and surrounding, I am always keen for a paddle and a fish if you are wanting someone to tag along give me a message. I am going out on Sunday. Cheers, Paul.


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi mate, welcome to the forum.


----------

